# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Dromen

## christel1

's Avonds als ik ga slapen ben ik altijd bang over wat ik die nacht ga dromen. Sommige van mijn dromen zijn zo levendig dat ik daarna van schrik niet meer in slaap kan komen en er daarna ook over pieker. Ik heb ook voorspellingsdromen, maar weet nooit wanneer het gaat gebeuren maar meestal is dat in de nabije toekomst. Ik kan ook de pijn van iemand voelen van op afstand, lijkt allemaal raar maar het is zo. En nee ik heb geen aan en uit knop wat ik wel graag zou hebben en ik heb die dromen al van in mijn kinderjaren. Dus ze komen zeker niet door medicatie of andere zaken. 
Het is wel heel vervelend want ik word er zo verdomd moe van ook a lig ik zogezegd in een diepe slaap. En ik word er soms echt wanhopig van, zeker als er kort daarna iets ergs gebeurt met de persoon over wie ik gedroomd heb. Het is allemaal nogal moeilijk uit te leggen en het zijn bijna nooit leuke dromen. 
Ook word ik dikwijls al roepend wakker waardoor ik dus het hele huis bijeen ga schreeuwen en dat is niet leuk voor mijn partner en ook niet voor mijn kinderen en ik praat ook heel veel 's nachts als ik slaap, ik word er dus ook wakker van. 
En mijn dromen komen soms terug, in dezelfde vorm, volledig dezelfde droom die ik bijvoorbeeld het jaar daarvoor ook al eens heb gehad. Over een inbreker of zo die aan mijn bed staat en die me probeert te vermoorden en ik kan dan geen woord uitbrengen van schrik en ga ook nooit uit bed daarna, alles is zo echt over wat ik meemaak in mijn dromen. 
Overdag kan ik ook in een droom-waaktoestand gaan, dan ben ik half wakker en half slapend en dan zijn mijn dromen nog erger. Wie heeft hier een verklaring voor want de uitknop heb ik na meer dan 50 jaar nog niet gevonden. Het is echt creepy aan het worden, wie heeft raad ? 
Nu niet beginnen lullen he want het is echt een serieus probleem dat ik heb, denk soms dat ik rijp ben voor de psychiatrie en dat is nu ook de bedoeling niet. 
Nu kruip ik mijn bed in en hopelijk geen rare dromen deze nacht want ik kan ze me 's morgens altijd nog herinneren.

----------

